# country sites in portugal



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I am off to Portugal this sunday ( AFTER the race!)
Can anyone recommend any good inland campsites, preferably 
in the southern half of Portugal ?
I dont like the huge coastal sites and wont be able to wildcamp much as I will be on my own with 4 Pomeranians.
Hope someone can help with news of a magical place ??????
Looking forward to some interesting replies........PLEASE

Lynda


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

savannah said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am off to Portugal this sunday ( AFTER the race!)
> Can anyone recommend any good inland campsites, preferably
> in the southern half of Portugal ?
> ...


Hi Lynda,

There's a very good camp site at Serpa it's on the N260 30 kms east of Beja.
Very nice town.

I hope that helps.

Don


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Lynda

have stayed twice at the Orbitur campsite in Evora. The campsite is okayish but the town itself is wonderful. 
Have a good trip!
Ken


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Don and Ken.
I have been to Evora.....you're right.....great place
I will certainly take a look at Serpa.
I am really looking for a small privately owned site,in a beautiful location, with plenty of room for the dogs to run safely.
Lynda


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

There's a Dutch-owned? campsite on the lake side at the Barragem de Odivelas just near Alvito, SW of Evora.

We went last winter, it's away in the countryside, lots of fishing, rambling and birdlife around the 11km-long? 3 km-wide? man-made lake system.

I'd think it was ideal for dogs. The site is in the Alan Rogers Portugal book. His book says dogs are not acceptable in July/August, so I guess they are admitted outside those months.

Check out http://www.alanrogers.com/campsite-info.php?SiteARNo=PO8350


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Norman......ESPECIALLY as I have Alan Rogers guide and had discounted this one when I read '' no dogs allowed'' ......I just didnt bother to read the next line where it said....'' in july and august'' !!!!!
Talk about blind !
So that is another possibility.......I also like the sound of the english owned site up near Marvao......only ten pitches AND Wifi.......IF I decide to drive further up.....this is supposed to be a reaxing break and I do have a tendency to just keep on driving, so really I dont want to go too far this time !!
Plus, 4 very lively dogs are a bit of a handful......having to leave another 2 behind with hubby !!
Will report back on return .
Lynda


----------

